# Help with lenovo g570 wireless adaptor



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello I am new to this forum so forgive me if I have posted in the wrong place.

I have a Lenovo G570 laptop and I accidentally uninstalled my wireless network adapter last night







I have searched the internet for answers and found nothing helpful. I tried switching my laptop off and back on so windows would install it for me. But it just says could not install. Could anyone help me with this problem as I am desperate to get it to work again,


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Go to lenovo support page, download and install wireless driver.
Lenovo Support - Drivers & Software (CA)


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

I tried that. But if I am honest am not sure which one I need? And when i done this last night i installed one of them but when it came to searching for wireless connections it wouldnt do it  I have no idea which wireless adapter I need or anything.


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

plug your laptop into the roter via ethernet and try again to update driver 

other wise try this 

Drivers and software - Lenovo G570 Notebook

and select os and the type of driver you are looking for


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

That says its a bluetooth driver. should i install that?


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

11and11 said:


> That says its a bluetooth driver. should i install that?


i copied the wrong link :facepalm: just edited it


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

Which one is the correct to download? sorry for being so useless


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

try the newest one on the site it should say if it isnt correct when installing


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

There is a few different ones so Im not sure which one is the right one


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

what os is it


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

windows 7 64bit


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

try this one
http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS011261


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

yes I installed that and it cant find any wireless connections. I have just noticed under other devices there is network controller whit a yellow ! in it. maybe this is something that could be affecting my wireless problem?


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

double click the item and see what it says should have a code with a description


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

the drivers for this are not installed (code 28)


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

ok go back to that same place, and click on details and in the drop down box select id and copy
should read something like this 

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_06


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

i clicked on the dropdown box and there was a lot of options this is what is under hardware ids

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_30A117AA&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_30117AA
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002B&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002B&CC_0280


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

try this one 

Realtek

try the first one


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

if that does not work then it will be one of these

Intel EchoPeak WiMAX Driver for Windows 7 (32-bit, 64-bit) - Lenovo G470 and G570

http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS012232


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread is becoming a mess... 
Just try all the drivers in lenovo site until you get the right one! When you get the right one, uninstall all previous failed drivers. Done!


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

ok so installed all of them and still nothing. It just wont search for wireless networks even though it says all my adapters are up to date


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you still have a yellow warning in device manager? Have you tried the Fn key shortcut to enable wireless?


----------



## 11and11 (Aug 17, 2012)

i have wiped my laptop and installed windows all over again and now have it fixed. thank you very much for all your help though


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

No problem. Please mark thread solved in thread tools above.


----------



## MaxMan32 (Aug 17, 2012)

What if you try to System Restore ? I don't know too much about this things but i think it is worth to try it since you lose nothing


----------

